
Sync Your Calendar with the Solar System - ____Sash---701_
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/01/01/science/100000005629754.mobile.html
======
____Sash---701_
You can sub via ical/webcal using this link:
[https://calendar.google.com/calendar/ical/nytimes.com_89ai4i...](https://calendar.google.com/calendar/ical/nytimes.com_89ai4ijpb733gt28rg21d2c2ek%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics)

